# feeding tegu- monitors?



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

what do you guys feed your tegus and monitors?

thanks


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Depends on size. Pink mice, mice, rat pups, rats, crickets, roaches, chicks, chickens, rabbits..... Whole prey items are best, the gut content and bones are good for them, don't feed too large and feed someplace that's easily cleaned. Monitors and tegus tend to do either prey shaking or claw stripping of their food. Gets really messy sometimes.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

My friend had monitors of some type - don't know which - but she used to feed them rats. It was extremely messy she said. She fed them in separate, large, covered bins. This way cleanup was a matter of hosing things out.


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

i have 2 baby boscs monitors there only eating crickets now at the mo tho, i do see the head shaking when they attack there prey.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

my bosc eats mice, rats, eggs, ground turkey, crayfish, crickets, roaches, chicks, fish, and what ever else is available. I like to mix it up for her.


----------



## NeonGodzilla (Jun 8, 2006)

I even feed my bosc cat food when I am too lazy to hit the pet store.


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

TRY BLOOD WORMS!

ICEMAN!


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

ICEMAN330824 said:


> TRY BLOOD WORMS!
> 
> ICEMAN!


Blood worms ha wot wud a bosc want with tiny blood worms fool!


----------

